# Becoming A Jaw Dropper



## brazeneye (Dec 19, 2006)

Eventhough I am not starting my program until January, I figured I would start journaling now so that I can provide myself a good base of where I started/coming from with all my progress that I will be doing in the next couple months (and continiuing on with for the rest of my life  )

I am 22 years old, 5'3 1/2 and currently 143 pounds.  
Location: Calgary, AB, Canada
College student currently studying to be a Legal Assistant/Paralegal.

I want to be quite fit, and in January, I am starting the SOS program for a Jaw Dropping body fromCathy Savage Fitness.

More updates AND pictures, coming soon!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Holy shit, cant wait!  Love those cat eyes.

Now get to work.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 19, 2006)

Imma gettin, Imma gettin


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

hey! There you are! Now...come January....2....your cute little self better be in here posting workouts...


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be detailed and descriptive


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

we wouldn't want it any other way...


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 20, 2006)

What the before diet looks like:

Today, this is what I ate:

Breakfast: (6:30AM)
1 scoop PVL Whey Gourmet Cookies & Cream Supreme Protein Powder
1/2 cup fat-free cottage cheese
1/2 oz raisins
splash of plain soy milk
Calories: 266  / Fat:3g 10%  /  Carbs:23g 31%  /  Fiber:2g  /  Protein:38g 57%

Snack: (10:00AM)
Carnation Light Hot Chocolate & 1/2 c. 2% milk
2 large hard boiled eggs
Calories: 285  / Fat:15g 48%  /  Carbs:18g 25%  /  Fiber:1g  /  Protein:21g 30%

Lunch: (12:00PM)
6 pc light-mayo california roll
8 pcs Tuna Nigiri Roll
Calories: 483  / Fat:11g 20%  /  Carbs:50g 40%  /  Fiber:3g  /  Protein:45g 40%

Snack: (3:00PM)
100g of Carrot Sticks
2 low-fat organic muffins
Calories: 437  / Fat:15g 30%  /  Carbs:71g 65%  /  Fiber:6g  /  Protein:9g 8%

Total Calories For the Day:
Calories: 1471  / Fat:44g 26%  /  Carbs:150g 43%  /  Fiber:11g  /  Protein:112g 31%


I'm so mad that I wasn't able to follow the meal plan I set out this morning and that I ate those muffins.

Now I am not sure what to do about dinner


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 20, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> Now I am not sure what to do about dinner



Have some chicken, veggies, and maybe brown rice?


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Have some chicken, veggies, and maybe brown rice?



she could do without the starchy carbs at dinner...chicken and veggies would be great...maybe some kinda good fat source...



I will be checkin in on this journal fo sho....but only if we see progress pics...


from all angles...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 20, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> she could do without the starchy carbs at dinner...chicken and veggies would be great...maybe some kinda good fat source...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second that.... The entire post... Depends what time she has dinner though... If it's like 5-6pm I think that rice would be ok, if it's like 9-11pm or later, probably not the best idea. I have carbs all the time at night though .


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I second that.... The entire post... Depends what time she has dinner though... If it's like 5-6pm I think that rice would be ok, if it's like 9-11pm or later, probably not the best idea. I have carbs all the time at night though .



I got lazy and had a scoop of protein powder mixed with some non-fat yogurt at 6pm.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

...I'd be starving after that....


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeahhh.. Somehow protein seems to get me.  I should probably have another snack now..

Soooo.. I took my measurements, and I feel like a bit like a jigglypuffy.

Waist: 32.75"
Hips: 39" (I am not sure if this is right, I just measured the around from the widest part of my booty)
Calf: 14.75"
Thigh: 22"
Wrist 6.25"

From a body fat calculator, it showed my body fat % as being: 22.6
31.9 pounds of fat
113.1 pounds o lean muscle


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 20, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> Yeahhh.. Somehow protein seems to get me.  I should probably have another snack now..
> 
> Soooo.. I took my measurements, and I feel like a bit like a jigglypuffy.
> 
> ...



These can't be right.. unless when I did it the first time I was completely off.. Because two years ago, these were my measurements:

Weight: 133.6
Pubic Bone (below stomach): 34.3 inches
Waist Curve (where ribs stop): 28.5 inches
Thigh: 21.5 inches
Across Stomach/Lovehandles (widest part): 31 inches (Now 33.5)
Calves: 15 inches
Biceps: 12 inches


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> From a body fat calculator, it showed my body fat % as being: 22.6
> 31.9 pounds of fat
> 113.1 pounds o lean muscle



I think you forgot about your organs and skeleton.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## motiv8ed (Dec 21, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> Eventhough I am not starting my program until January, I figured I would start journaling now so that I can provide myself a good base of where I started/coming from with all my progress that I will be doing in the next couple months (and continiuing on with for the rest of my life  )
> 
> I am 22 years old, 5'3 1/2 and currently 143 pounds.
> Location: Calgary, AB, Canada
> ...



Sheesh, my jaw is on the ground right now =)


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 21, 2006)

Food For Today:

Breakfast: (6:30AM)
1/2 cup All-Bran Cereal
1/2 cup fat-free cottage cheese
1/2 oz raisins
1/2 green apple
1 tbls Adam's Natural Peanut Butter
Calories: 361  / Fat:8g 19%  /  Carbs:64g 54%  /  Fiber:16g  /  Protein:23g 25%

Snack: (10:00AM)
2 tbls creamer
Xmas Goodies (WHY OH WHY, haha.. I'm turning into a jolly Santa)
Calories: 236  / Fat:16g 60%  /  Carbs:21g 35%  /  Fiber:2g  /  Protein:3g 6%

Lunch: (12:00PM)
4 oz BBQ Chicken
2 cups Chinese Stirfry Vegetables
Calories: 457  / Fat:15g 30%  /  Carbs:40g 35%  /  Fiber:12g  /  Protein:42g 39%

Snack: (3:00PM)
100g of Carrot Sticks
1/2 cup fruit
Calories: 94  / Fat:0g 4%  /  Carbs:23g 91%  /  Fiber:5g  /  Protein:2g 5%

Dinner: (5:00PM)
Can of tuna
1/2 cup non-fat yogurt
Calories: 215  / Fat:1g 4%  /  Carbs:18g 35%  /  Fiber:0g  /  Protein: 30g 59%

Snack: (8:00PM)
1/2 cup non-fat yogurt
1 scoop PVL Whey Gourtmet Cookies & Cream Supreme
Calories: 170  / Fat:2g 11%  /  Carbs:12g 26%  /  Fiber:1g  /  Protein: 25g 59%

Total Calories For the Day:
Calories: 1533  / Fat:43g 25%  /  Carbs:142g 42%  /  Fiber:36g  /  Protein:125g 33%


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2006)

those xmas goodies sound yummy


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 22, 2006)

They were pretty darn tasty.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 23, 2006)

Today is the official start of my Christmas Holiday.

Haven't done any serious damage yet... but then again, it has just started.  I don't want to overindulge toooooo much, otherwise I'll be further from my goal once I get back home and really start working.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

What is your workout routine going to look like?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> and I feel like a bit like a jigglypuffy.


Is that like, some sort of Candian animal that the rest of us aren't aware of?


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Is that like, some sort of Candian animal that the rest of us aren't aware of?



It's a reference to a Pokemon..


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> What is your workout routine going to look like?



I'll post that when I come back from Xmas holidays.. My current training looks like this until I get it properly figured out:

Monday: 
Morning: 20 minutes HIIT fasted on the stationary bike
Night: 
Ab Workout:
3 sets - 30 reps Crunches
3 sets - 30 reps Reverse Crunch
2 sets - 15 reps Elbow to Knee Crunch
2 sets - 15 reps Lying Straight Leg Raises
3 sets - 30 reps Crunches with Twist
45 minute Pilates Tape
20 minutes HIIT on the stationary bike

Tuesday:
Night: 30 minutes steady moderate intensity - stationary bike
Leg Workout:
3 sets - 30 reps Squats w. 8 lb weight
3 sets - 30 reps Wide-stance Squats w. 8 lb weight
3 sets - 30 reps Calf Rocking with Dumbbells w. 8 lb weight
3 sets - 30 reps Lying Abduction
3 sets - 30 reps Lying Adduction

Arm/Shoulder Workout: (all using 8 lb weight)
3 sets - 20 reps Alternating Dumbbell Biceps Curls
3 sets - 20 reps Dumbbell Hammer Curls
3 sets - 20 reps Dumbbell Chest Press
3 sets - 20 reps Dumbbell Lateral Raises
3 sets - 20 reps Seated Dumbbell Reverse Flys
3 sets - 20 reps Dumbbell Wrist Curls
3 sets - 20 reps (each side) Seated Dumbbell Concentration Curls
3 sets - 20 reps Seated Dumbbell Concentration Curls
3 sets - 20 reps Dumbbell Shoulder Press

Wednesday:
Morning: 20 minutes HIIT fasted on the stationary bike

Thursday: 
Night: 30 minutes steady moderate intensity - stationary bike
Leg Workout / Arm/Shoulder Workout

Friday: 
Morning: 20 minutes HIIT fasted on the stationary bike

Saturday:
30 minutes steady moderate intensity - stationary bike
Ab Workout

Sunday: 
30 minutes steady moderate intensity - stationary bike
Leg Workout / Arm/Shoulder Workout


----------



## Nate K (Dec 24, 2006)

Screw all that girly ab work 2 days a week IMO, or choose some more "difficult" exercises.  I'm sure you could use the time for something else or nothing else.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hrmm... Just my opinion, but I think you should cut the 20-30 rep stuff and go heavier in the 8-12 rep range.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> I'll post that when I come back from Xmas holidays.. My current training looks like this until I get it properly figured out:
> 
> Monday:
> Morning: 20 minutes HIIT fasted on the stationary bike
> ...


Hey!
Didn't you say that you are following a tape or something? 
Not one to beat around the bushes....that workout is crap. 
Too much volume, too many exercises for isolated muscle groups...
I don't even see any chest/back exercises.


You need to target your whole body. Ht the big muscles w/ compound movements 1st. Hit the smaller muscles after. example: Chest then triceps.

As Sean stated...WAY too many reps. Bring them down to the 6 - 12 rep range. (i do one warm up set for 15 reps...but then drop down under 10)

You are already doing a cardio session in the am..no need to do another 'cardio' session w/ the weights.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2006)

I posted what my basic workout is in my journal if you want to get an idea.
My rep scheme...I do 'reverse pyramids': I do my heavy work first: low reps, then medium adn then high reps

Example: 
Bench Press:
set 1) 315*5 reps
set 2) 315*5 reps
set 3) 225*8 reps
set 4) 135*12 reps

That will hit all muscle fibers. I choose reverse pyramids; hit heavy lifts first, so I am stronger at the begining of the execise and keep the intensity up.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, B!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like you are getting introduced quickly to the benefit of posting your workout plans (or the danger, depending on how you look at it).  But Burner is right, you are missing some important stuff and focusing too much on the things you are doing.  Dial down the volume a little, up the poundage some.  You'll get there a little faster and be stronger for it.  Bottom line, though, is you look like you are willing to put in a ton of work, which is a great start.

Good luck!


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> Didn't you say that you are following a tape or something?
> Not one to beat around the bushes....that workout is crap.
> Too much volume, too many exercises for isolated muscle groups...
> ...



I know my workout is garbage, but it's all I know right now.  I need to firstly invest in some heavier weights (which is my #1 priority once I get back home from the holidays).  And then I will start to re-work my routine so that I am doing lower/heavier reps and targeting all the muscle groups I am missing.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I posted what my basic workout is in my journal if you want to get an idea.
> My rep scheme...I do 'reverse pyramids': I do my heavy work first: low reps, then medium adn then high reps
> 
> Example:
> ...



Sounds like an awesome plan.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Merry Christmas, B!



Merry Christmas... annnnd Happy Boxing Day!

Avoid the malls.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Looks like you are getting introduced quickly to the benefit of posting your workout plans (or the danger, depending on how you look at it).  But Burner is right, you are missing some important stuff and focusing too much on the things you are doing.  Dial down the volume a little, up the poundage some.  You'll get there a little faster and be stronger for it.  Bottom line, though, is you look like you are willing to put in a ton of work, which is a great start.
> 
> Good luck!



I don't mind the criticism at all, it's how I learn to better myself.  And yes, completely willing and I obviously have the time to do it (long workouts  ).  Thanks for the support


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

From your comments, it sounds like you are working out at home, right?  You can get some great work in with no weights at all doing the right stuff.  (I asked for a list from Cowpimp once and it just about killed me.)  If you are interested, I can pass them along.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Pylon said:


> From your comments, it sounds like you are working out at home, right?  You can get some great work in with no weights at all doing the right stuff.  (I asked for a list from Cowpimp once and it just about killed me.)  If you are interested, I can pass them along.



Yes, I am working out from home.  If you could pasds along that list, that would be awwwesome.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

OK, here is the routine he put together for me once upon a time...

prisoner squats
 push ups
 crunches
 dips
 reverse hyperextensions
 burpees (AKA squat thrusts)

I did a circuit of 15 reps each three times.  Brutal.  

Prisoner squats are just body weight squats with your hands behind your head.  Reverse hypers can be done lying on your stomach on a bench or table, raising your legs.  

I have a few other goodies tucked away that may be of use.  What kind of setup do you have to work with?


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Pylon said:


> OK, here is the routine he put together for me once upon a time...
> 
> prisoner squats
> push ups
> ...



I have a stationary bike. and weights (5,8,10,20lbs)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> I know my workout is garbage, but it's all I know right now. I need to firstly invest in some heavier weights (which is my #1 priority once I get back home from the holidays). And then I will start to re-work my routine so that I am doing lower/heavier reps and targeting all the muscle groups I am missing.


 
stick around kid...we'll show you the ropes..

Hiya B!
Did you read the training 101 in the training section?


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> stick around kid...we'll show you the ropes..
> 
> Hiya B!
> Did you read the training 101 in the training section?



I'm dissecting it piece by piece.. slowly


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

There ya go! Just ask the questions..and we'll be happy to help where we can...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> Avoid the malls.


heh....one of my offices is in a mall...no could do...


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm just trying to figure out where I can get some inexpensive weight sets


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> I'm just trying to figure out where I can get some inexpensive weight sets



You can try here.

The first item looks great:

* 300 lbs free weights, *3 benches, 2 body by Jake ab machines, York 2001 weight machine, $300 for all


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You can try here.
> 
> The first item looks great:
> 
> * 300 lbs free weights, *3 benches, 2 body by Jake ab machines, York 2001 weight machine, $300 for all


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

do they have a 'play it again sports' store or something like that where you are?
(A 2nd hand store for fitness equipment)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

$300 for all that gear is a heckuva deal.  Hope you are on your way over there.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

I loved the commercial for that place: All our weights are cleaned and pressed daily.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Haven't seen it, but sounds funny.  I like going into the places that actually post the prices for plates with signs like "Iron: $1.09/pound."


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

must be a local store, then.

Hey B_ Is there a local gym you can go to for little monthly membership fee?


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> must be a local store, then.
> 
> Hey B_ Is there a local gym you can go to for little monthly membership fee?



I do at the university I go to.. but I am TERRIFIED to use the weights infront of all the buff boys.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 26, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> I do at the university I go to.. but I am TERRIFIED to use the weights infront of all the buff boys.



Somebody cue Devlin.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> I do at the university I go to.. but I am TERRIFIED to use the weights infront of all the buff boys.



GAH!!  

OK, look, no one cares what you look like if you are in the gym.  (And if they do, screw 'em.)  Go because you want to, go because you need to, go because you can't live with yourself if you don't.  But DON'T stay home and limit your workouts because of some frat boys who use the squat cage for curls and who spend more time yakking then lifting.  

Sorry...I get a little charged up on that topic...


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 26, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> I do at the university I go to.. but I am TERRIFIED to use the weights infront of all the buff boys.



Don't sweat it. There is no need to go to gym if you don't feel comfortable with the environment- going to a gym can be scary when you don't know the place or the equipment very well. Even with just the equipment you have right now there are a lot of things you can do- fun stuff too- like bulgarian squats, step ups, singe legged RDL's, reverse fly's, one arm rows, turkish get ups, hindu pushups, dips between chairs, roll outs, chin ups and pullups (a pullup bar is a great investment- so much you can do with one) and as said before burpess etc. You would be amazed at all the (hard and simple) exercises you can do right at home. 

here is list of simple things you could get:
Skipping rope
Pullup bar
a flat bench- to do step ups, bulgarian squats, DB bench press, dips etc.
Interchangeable DB's
Foam roller

Have fun


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Don't sweat it. There is no need to go to gym if you don't feel comfortable with the environment- going to a gym can be scary when you don't know the place or the equipment very well. Even with just the equipment you have right now there are a lot of things you can do- fun stuff too- like bulgarian squats, step ups, singe legged RDL's, reverse fly's, one arm rows, turkish get ups, hindu pushups, dips between chairs, roll outs, chin ups and pullups (a pullup bar is a great investment- so much you can do with one) and as said before burpess etc. You would be amazed at all the (hard and simple) exercises you can do right at home.
> 
> here is list of simple things you could get:
> Skipping rope
> ...



Yeah, I would feel a lot more comfortable learning and starting off at home before I moved onto the equipment at the gym.  Then I can just freely move along it with confidence.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

If you are working at home for that reason, it's ok.  But don't let anyone intimidate you into avoiding the gym.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, I would definitely want to work my way up into working out in a gym.  But right now I just want to learn proper form and what exercises and such I should start working on.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

do they have any personal trainers at the university gym?
they could help you figure out the correct use of the gym equipment u can use.
Like Py said: Don't let other people deter you from your goals.
I'll be honest: when I started back itothe gym...after my friend I lifted with moved...I was kinda feeling like you are. I was weak, out of shape..and thought ALL eyes were on me.
Guess what? After that 1st workout...it got easier. Nobody will really pay any attention to you unless you are doing something really impressive...or stupid. (I've fallen into the latter catagory a couple times...but I'll save that one for later)


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> do they have any personal trainers at the university gym?
> they could help you figure out the correct use of the gym equipment u can use.
> Like Py said: Don't let other people deter you from your goals.
> I'll be honest: when I started back itothe gym...after my friend I lifted with moved...I was kinda feeling like you are. I was weak, out of shape..and thought ALL eyes were on me.
> Guess what? After that 1st workout...it got easier. Nobody will really pay any attention to you unless you are doing something really impressive...or stupid. (I've fallen into the latter catagory a couple times...but I'll save that one for later)



Yeah once I get my routine together and worked out, I will.  Especially since I like to go to the gym at 6AM, it kinda keeps me safe from watching eyes (eventhough I shouldn't care about them).

I really should invest in some sessions with a personal trainer though.. although I like to figure out things on my own and be the source of my own success.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome Brazen ... nice to see another Canadian on here.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> I really should invest in some sessions with a personal trainer though.. although I like to figure out things on my own and be the source of my own success.



Nothing at all wrong with having a trainer help get you up to speed.  Just don't be one of those people who follow their instructions, but never learn.  If you use the time to gather info and get comfortable, it can be a big help.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 27, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Welcome Brazen ... nice to see another Canadian on here.



Thanks, eh.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2006)

It depends on what you _need_ a trainer for and whether or not said trainer can provide you with the information you seek (most are not very good; especially at the big chain gyms).

If you need program design and set up, then look no further than IM.

If you need someone to teach you proper technique on exercises, you should find a smart trainer that can teach lifts properly.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 27, 2006)

So far IM has been a wealth of information, and I don't think I would need to look for much elsewhere.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 29, 2006)

Now I am trying to devise a program for my endomorph-body type.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 29, 2006)

Not that you should use this to the letter, but here's what I used to get started when I first got into things a little over 2 years ago:

Mon: Legs

Squats 3 x 8-10
Leg Press 3 x 8-10
Calf Raise 3 x 8-10
SL Deadlifts w/ DB???s 3 x 8-10
Leg Curls 1 x 8-10


Wed: Chest / Shoulders

DB bench press 3 x 8-10
Dips 3 x 8-10
Millitary Press 3 x 8-10
Upright rows 2 x 8-10
Close Grip Bench Press 2 x 8-10

Fri: Back

Pull Ups: 3 x 6
Deadlift: 3 x 8-10
DB Row: 2 x 8-10
DB Shrugs: 2 x 8-10
Barbell Curls: 2 x 8-10

cardio could be thrown in 2-3 times a week or so.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 29, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a full-body routine three times a week sticking to the basics. Squats, step ups, lunges, deadlifts, overhead press, bend rows, RDL's, push ups or bench press, chin ups/ pull ups. From the sounds of it you know a bit about the importance of stabilization exercises like panks- boats- etc.- yoga and pilate movements. If you start doing some of the big compound movements, especially if you do them uni-laterally you won't have to do all that ab work you have been doing. Abs are almost all diet anyway.
Just read the stickies and put something up then the mods can help you tweak it...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Not that you should use this to the letter, but here's what I used to get started when I first got into things a little over 2 years ago:
> 
> Mon: Legs
> 
> ...



please dont take this the wrong way, but this routine is definitely not a great routine, and for a relative beginner trying to lose some weight and get more muscle tone, there are a lot better alternatives, especially the 3 day full body is a real good one.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 29, 2006)

I personally don't see what's wrong with it . That's how I first began and it was fine. I think a 3 day full body routine would be more difficult for a beginner than that.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2006)

there is nothing "wrong" with it, I just don't think it's optimal for her goals that all....


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 29, 2006)

The funny thing is brazeneye hasn't even started to train yet and look at all the hits she has got, hahaha. What's going to happen when she actually starts to post on a regular basis. Let's let her do some of the work...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 29, 2006)

Everyone, silence until a workout is posted.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 29, 2006)

Hahaha.  Two more days to go.. then it's regular posting of pictures, diet and workouts.

It'll be a good one.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 29, 2006)

Would it be a horrible idea for me to start off my January by doing a very low carb diet (about 2 weeks) to stare off my carb/sugar cravings before reintroducing my clean diet back in?

And when I say low carb, I don't mean to say 'butter, bacon and cheese'.. I mean, good quality lean proteins (turkey, chicken, egg whites.. etc), but keeping a low carb count coming purely from vegetables.

Ie: Meal plan like this:

Breakfast: (7:00 AM)
4 slices turkey bacon
2 hard boiled eggs
Calories: 271 / Fat: 19g - 63% / Carbs: 5g - 3% / Protein: 22g - 34%

Lunch: (12:00 PM)
1 large canned wild salmon (waterpacked)
1 cup chopped cucumbers
1/2 tomato
3 tsp balsmaic vinegar
Calories: 309 / Fat: 16g - 46% / Carbs: 13g - 15% / Protein: 31g - 40%

Snack: (3:00 PM)
3 oz chicken breast
1 tbls flax seed oil
Calories: 258 / Fat: 17g - 58% / Carbs: 0g - 0% / Protein: 26g - 43%

Dinner: (6:00 PM)
1 can waterpack tuna
4 cherry tomatoes 
3 small olives 
1 tbsp. olive oil 
1/2 clove garlic 
2 cups fresh broccoli 
Calories: 331 / Fat: 14g - 37% / Carbs: 6g - 7% / Protein: 44g - 56%

Post Workout: (9:30 PM)
8oz water
1 scoop Whey Gourmet Protein Powder
1 tablespoon heavy whipping cream
1 tablespoon natural peanut butter
Calories: 236 / Fat: 13g - 47% / Carbs: 5g - 9% / Protein: 27g - 45%

Total Calories: 1405 / Fat: 78g - 50% / Carbs: 27g - 7% / Protein: 150g - 44%


Once I finished putting this together I realized I was eating a lot of fat.. but it really keeps me full, and I love working off of a low-carbohydrate based diet.  I would like to have a mid-morning snack, and I was thinking of doing the post-workout meal as a repeat, but that would bring my daily fat grams to 97g   (calories to about 1640's) .... I just love the fat


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't see a need to have the carbs low...a balanaced diet is superior for general health IMO.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> I don't see a need to have the carbs low...a balanaced diet is superior for general health IMO.



I know it's superior, but I have really horrible sugar cravings right now because of all the indulging I did over the holidays.  I will re-introduce my clean eating diet, but I wanted to do this to kill the cravings.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Mmm, ok, I see what you are doing.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 29, 2006)

I would follow it tops of 2 weeks then start introducing more carbs.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2006)

Too many shitty fats.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 30, 2006)

Argh Argh Argh.. I need to do more tinkering.  I am trying to hard to make everything 'perfect' once I start.  I don't want this to be my downfall.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah!  Finally home.

I am a bit terrified to take pictures and weigh myself tomorrow morning, but I need somewhere to start from!

Here is my diet for next week:
Breakfast:
1/2 cup egg whites
1/2 cup oats
Calories: 242  /  Fat: 3g - 11%  /  Carbs:  30g  /  Protein: 18g

Mid-morning Snack:
1/2 cup non-fat cottage cheese
4 oz green apple
Calories: 157  /  Fat: 1g - 4%  /  Carbs: 23 g  /  Protein: 15h

Lunch:
1 can waterpacked wild salmon
2 cups lettuce
3 oz sweet potato
Calories:  426  /  Fat: 16g - 34%  /  Carbs:  22g - 21%  /  Protein: 46g - 45%

Mid-afternoon:
1 scoop PVL Whey Gourmet Protein Powder
2 tbls Silk Soy Creamer
Calories: 150  /  Fat: 4g - 24%  /  Carbs: 6g - 13%  /  Protein: 21g - 56%

Dinner:
5 oz turkey breast
1 cup broccoli
1 cup green beans
2 tbls fat free ranch dressing
Calories:  323  /  Fat: 2g - 5%  /  Carbs: 29g - 34%  /  Protei: 49g - 61%

Evening:
1 scoop PVL Whey Gourmet Protein Powder
2 tbls Silk Soy Creamer
Calories: 150  /  Fat: 4g - 24 %  /  Carbs: 6g - 13%  /  Protein: 21g - 56%

Total Calories: 1448  /  Fat: 30g - 19%  / Carbs: 117g - 29%  / Protein: 170g - 48%


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 31, 2006)

No picture updates for another month 

I have at least 30 pounds to lose, it's almost embarrassing. 

REMEMBER ME AS I WAS.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Braz.  Don't worry about being too perfect.  Like the man said, 90% of success is just showing up.

30 lbs, huh?  What's the target date?  I'm looking to drop 50 by July 1.  Race you to the end!


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 31, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Happy New Year, Braz.  Don't worry about being too perfect.  Like the man said, 90% of success is just showing up.
> 
> 30 lbs, huh?  What's the target date?  I'm looking to drop 50 by July 1.  Race you to the end!



Yeah, I am guessing I am 145-150 (too proud to weigh myself right now), and I want to be 120-125 probaby by May. 

Then I can reallllly start training once I get this fluffy weight gone and have built up a good muscle base, cause I'd love to do some competitions.. but I am very very very far away from that goal right now  

Happy New Year!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2006)

brazeneye said:


> Yeah!  Finally home.
> 
> I am a bit terrified to take pictures and weigh myself tomorrow morning, but I need somewhere to start from!
> 
> ...





Wow... that diet is perfect.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeaaah, I did good  

I am gonna be eating that plan for a week.. then I switch it up weekly.  It makes it easier on my fridge (I only have a shelf to myself) and have very limited space (Dorm-room living).


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

Maybe I am not that bright whenever it comes to diet, but there isnt enough good fat in there. Need to add some almonds or some kind of nut, along with some fish oil. But thats just my opinion. I am not a diet expert, but its what I notice alot of people, including myself do. Ask Ian hes good with this.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree, add a few fish oils caps in some of thos meals.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Maybe I am not that bright whenever it comes to diet, but there isnt enough good fat in there. Need to add some almonds or some kind of nut, along with some fish oil. But thats just my opinion. I am not a diet expert, but its what I notice alot of people, including myself do. Ask Ian hes good with this.



I take 2 tsp of Fish Oil with every main meal.. But I don't include it in my food diet, because I don't consider it food, I think of it as a supplement. 

I am also going to start taking my vitamins (finally):
CLA: 1000mg (one capsule) three times a day
ALA: 500mg (two capsules) once a day
CoQ10: 120mg once a day
GLA: 1000mg (one capsule) once a day
Fish Oil: 2 tsp (3000mg) three times a day
Chromium polynicotinate: 200mcg (one tablet) once a day


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

yack, I'm assuming you are taking liquid fish oil?

They are a significant source of calories, IMO. Whenever I count cals I always include fish oil, because it usually can range from 50-100 cals throughout the day. Not alot, but I like to keep track.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 31, 2006)

I would be adding 183 calories a day to my daily food totals, but I still want to keep it seperate, otherwise I'll start skimping on my meal plan thinking I would be consuming too many calories to be cutting.

This brings my weekly total to:
Calories: 1630 /  Fat: 50g - 28%  /  Carbs: 117g - 26%  /  Protein:  170g - 42%

And yes, liquid fish oil.

Something 'fishy'  happens to my tummy when I take it in capsule form, so I stick with liquid.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Yuck, I don't think I would be able to do that, EVOO is hard enough.

Macros look solid. I think I just ate your daily caloric intake for dinner though.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yuck, I don't think I would be able to do that, EVOO is hard enough.
> 
> Macros look solid. I think I just ate your daily caloric intake for dinner though.



It's not so bad.. It's lemon favoured.. Not that, that makes it any more appetizing.  I think I ate more than 2000 calories for dinner tonight.

Crab Spinach dip, Caesar Salad, 7oz Top Sirloin, veggies and a slice of cheesecake.

Thank god I start cutting tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Mmmm, I always enjoy the last hurrah before jumping on the cut truck.


----------



## brazeneye (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, I don't regret it, it was a great meal.

But I am actually looking forward to cutting, cause I always see results pretty quickly.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Thank god I start cutting tomorrow.



Yeah, you and 85% of the rest of the country.  

Of course, half of those will give up by Friday...


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 1, 2007)

Ew, I have no interest in indulging further.  I'm sticking with this, like I always do.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 1, 2007)

*squeels*

Ughhhh.. I am going to have to do this, but it'll be gone before I know it..


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Good for you.  Posting pics is one of the toughest parts.  But it will be good in the long run for you.  

By the way, you've got a solid foundation to start from. A lot of people would be happy just to get to where you are.  Good for you for wanting more!


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, it's a big emotional weight let go, because I've always been going around hiding it lately, because I am not 'what I used to be'.

Thanks for the support


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

That's why we're all here!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

You made it sound like you were the Pillsbury dough-girl.  As Py said, you're now where many people would like to be.  Good luck with the goals.


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Little bit of pudge here and there, but will be easy to cut it right off. Especially with this place being your guide. This will be easy!

By the way thanks for clearing up the fish oils and the others your are taking, glad to know you are using them. Now lets get this shit done!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey B!
Happy New Year!
Looks like you've got the diet hooked in...
Can't wait to see the workouts!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2007)

you look a lot better than you think you do. good luck with your goals


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Little bit of pudge here and there, but will be easy to cut it right off. Especially with this place being your guide. This will be easy!
> 
> By the way thanks for clearing up the fish oils and the others your are taking, glad to know you are using them. Now lets get this shit done!



No kidding, let's get'er done


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey B!
> Happy New Year!
> Looks like you've got the diet hooked in...
> Can't wait to see the workouts!



Happy New Year!

That'll be next for sure.  I am exhausted today, but tomorrow I will start devising my plan.


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> No kidding, let's get'er done



Please no hill billy comments, I hear enough of those around home. Damn rednecks..... 


Hope everything works out well for ya. I am on a cut to right now, god is it a bitch eating all this healthy shit..


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Aww, come on Dub.  It ain't all that bad!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Please no hill billy comments, I hear enough of those around home. Damn rednecks.....
> 
> 
> Hope everything works out well for ya. I am on a cut to right now, god is it a bitch eating all this healthy shit..



Kinda easy after a while.  I still miss some things ... but I'm not going to even think about that right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Please no hill billy comments, I hear enough of those around home. Damn rednecks.....
> 
> 
> Hope everything works out well for ya. I am on a cut to right now, god is it a bitch eating all this healthy shit..


Hey D!
Ya know....
ya might be a redneck if....


----------



## ZECH (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

looks like the long arm of the law has stepped in to make his presence known!


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

And this is what I am thinking for my workout routine:

_Monday + Thursday: _
*Legs*:
Split Squat (2x12)
Side Lunge (2x10)
Walking Lunge (2x15)
Romanian Deadlift (3 sets - 12, 12, 10 reps)

*Back:*
EZ-Bar Bent-Over Row (3 sets - 15, 12, 10 reps)
Front Pulldown (3 sets - 12, 12, 10 reps)

*Shoulders:*
Standing Dumbell Press (3 sets - 15, 12, 10 reps)
Straight-Arm Dumbbell Kickback (2x10)

_Tuesday + Friday:_
*Chest:*
Dumbell Press (2x10)
Dumbell Flye (3 sets - 12, 10, 10)

*Biceps:*
Standing EZ-Bar Curl (3 sets - 10, 10, 8 reps)
Seated Dumbell Curl (2x10)

*Triceps:*
Standing Overhead Dembell Extension (3 sets - 10, 10 , 8 reps)
Cable Pressdown (2x10)

*Abs:*
Reverse Crunch (3 sets - 20, 15, 10 reps)
Straight-leg Twisting Crunch (2x12)

*CARDIO:*
_Tuesday + Friday: _
20 minutes HIIT (stationary bike)

_Saturday:_
45 minutes SS (stationary bike)


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

It appears you are training with a "bodypart" split. Splits that train movements(like push and pull) or upper/lower are more efficient for most people. Keep in mind that when you train your biceps on friday, they got worked the day before in training back. Try to train things by what get worked in certain movements rather than just picking bodyparts. However, it is a huge improvement from what you had before.

The exercise selection looks good though.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

I have to now figure out how heavy of a weight I need to use to each exercise


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I have to now figure out how heavy of a weight I need to use to each exercise



Start with a relatively light load and work on proper form and controlled reps. Then just work your way up and map it out. You really have to pick up and see how the weights feel at this point.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Start with a relatively light load and work on proper form and controlled reps. Then just work your way up and map it out. You really have to pick up and see how the weights feel at this point.



Yeppers.. I am just going to go to through the motions a couple times so that I 'get it', then I'll start upping the weights


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

So will you be in a gym or training at home? What do your equipment look like?


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a gym I go to, and I workout at home.

Right now I have dumbells and a barbell with weights that go up to 40lbs.

I go to the gym to use the stationary bike.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 2, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> And this is what I am thinking for my workout routine:
> 
> _Monday + Thursday: _
> *Legs*:
> ...



 hmmmm ... abs?  Gotta hit the gut B.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

More ab work?


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

Okay.. New Ab routine:
Regular Crunch (2x15)
Reverse Crunch (2x15)
Leg Raises (2x15)
Side Crunch (2 sets each side for 10 reps)
Regular Crunch (1x20)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2007)

How often do you plan to do that?  2x/week?


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> How often do you plan to do that?  2x/week?



The Abs?  Tuesday and Friday.

I just got through it and I feel like I should be doing more   I have this mentality that everything is supposed to hurt.  But I like the hurt.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

The Chest/Arms/Ab Routine: My Thoughts
Dumbell Press (2x10): 8lbs - Way too easy - Up it to 12lbs+ next time
Dumbell Flye (3 sets - 12, 10, 10): 8lbs - Up it to 10lbs next time

Biceps:
Standing EZ-Bar Curl (3 sets - 10, 10, 8 reps): 8lbs - Up it to 10lbs
Seated Dumbell Curl (2x10): 8lbs - Up it to 10 lbs

Triceps:
Standing Overhead Dembell Extension (3 sets - 10, 10 , 8 reps): 8lbs - Too easy - Up to 12lbs +
Cable Pressdown (2x10): 8lbs - Up it to 10lbs

Abs:
Regular Crunch (2x15) - Held for 2 count when came up
Reverse Crunch (2x15) - Ow
Leg Raises (2x15) - A bit challenging
Side Crunch (2 sets each side for 10 reps) - Really easy
Regular Crunch (1x20) - Held for 2 count when came up


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> The Abs?  Tuesday and Friday.
> 
> I just got through it and I feel like I should be doing more   I have this mentality that everything is supposed to hurt.  But *I like the hurt*.



Might wanna be careful with comments like this around this crown.  I'm surprised burner's not here yet...


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

Hahahaha.  I can take it...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

you rang?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

if I can take a moment...you are only doing two exercises for a muscle group like chest, back or legs...but four for abs?


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

Because BoneCrusher was hinting that I needed to do more ab work?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

I dunno...better to ask someone w/ ab knowledge...

But look at the source...BC is from Texas...he is from the land of everything is bigger and better...which equates to more...


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)

Damn Fatties


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Damn Fatties


wha???? You've seen recent pics of me? DAM!


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

Ab work like the stuff you are doing is highly overrated IMO. The isometric stabilzations from squatting properly will work your ab musculature more because of the heavier load + maintaining your body in such a fashion 12302898129x more functional as well. I think you should do some planks + plank variations instead.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

btw that is a legit multiple...I've seen in several peer reviewed journals.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ab work like the stuff you are doing is highly overrated IMO. The isometric stabilzations from squatting properly will work your ab musculature more because of the heavier load + maintaining your body in such a fashion 12302898129x more functional as well. I think you should do some planks + plank variations instead.



This T-Nation article should help.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> looks like the long arm of the law has stepped in to make his presence known!



 Gotta keep everyone straight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I dunno...better to ask someone w/ ab knowledge...
> 
> But look at the source...BC is from Texas...he is from the land of everything is bigger and better...which equates to more...



I'm just a freak about core strength ... add that she is already possesed of good hams and glutes under there somewhere  

Women love that sexy tummy of theirs showin all over the place and so do we ... so I voted for ab work.  She knows what equipment she has and what works for her so I left her alone on her chioce of how to work ...  

And for the record I'm _from_ Cleveland Ohio.  I just live in Texas ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This T-Nation article should help.



Good article DOMS.  I was a little stalled at "For one, the statement that "a strong midsection is needed to transfer the force from the lower body to the upper body" is nice, but perhaps unsubstantiated" but the rest was pretty good.  It's proven that core strength is a must for sports so I didn't agree with that part of his statements.  Good data later on though ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

hhmm....you ar from Cleveland...live in Texas and are a Steeler fan..you sir...must be REAL popular come game dayon Sunday!


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like my new ab routine will be 3 sets of 15:
Hip flexion
Trunk flexion
Side bends
Russian Twists  
15 Seated Cheek-Abdom Squeezes
6 5-second-rep Integrated Trunk Drills


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 3, 2007)

What do you want to purchase? DB's and a bench? I know a place in Edmonton but Calgary I'm not too sure- I think walmart might be an option. I looked at the buy and sell in your area but I couldn't find anything...
I don't know if you have any friends in Edmonton but here is the link to Lucki's
http://www.luckis.com/catalogchannel.php?section=Strength-Residential&channel=Dumbbells/Barbells


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 3, 2007)

Honestly, I would not spend a lot of money on weights considering in a few months you will likely feel more comfortable with what you are doing and might want to go to your school gym...


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, I am just going to buy 10lb and 12lb dumbells, then move onto working out in a gym.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

Diet for January 6th - 12th
Meal 1: 
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup egg whites
1 tbls natural peanut butter
Calories: 391 / Fat: 13g - 29% / Carbs: 41g - 36% / Protein: 24g - 24%

Meal 2:
1 can tuna
2 cups lettuce
1/3 cup chickpeas
1 large egg
1/4 c. chopped green onion
1 tsp chives
3 tbls lowfat dressing
Calories: 350 / Fat: 7g - 18% / Carbs: 32g - 36% / Protein: 37g - 44%

Meal 3:
3/4 c. fat-free cottage cheese
1/2 c. unsweetened apple sauce
1 tbls natural peanut butter
Calories: 280 / Fat: 9g - 28% / Carbs: 24g - 30% / Protein: 26g - 36%

Meal 4:
4oz turkey breast
3 oz sweetpotato
2 c. spinach
1/4 c. blueberries
3 tsp balsamic vinegar
Calories: 295 / Fat: 4g - 12% / Carbs: 27g - 36% / Protein: 37g - 52%

Meal 5:
1 scoop PVL Whey Gourmet Protein pwdr
4 oz banana
160 grams lite tofu
Calories: 243 / Fat: 3g - 12% / Carbs: 23g - 33% / Protein: 31g - 51%

Total Calories: 1558 / Fat: 35g - 20% / Carbs: 124g - 34% / Protein: 154g - 40%


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 4, 2007)

That meal plan looks pretty good B. Looks like you are taking control of things food wise... congrats


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, this is all easy to me. Just eat right, do the exercises.  It's not that complicated.. just do it


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

I sound like a Nike commericial


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

hoorah!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hhmm....you ar from Cleveland...live in Texas and are a Steeler fan..you sir...must be REAL popular come game dayon Sunday!


I had to slap a few Brown's fans around a few times in Cleveland ... but here in Texas it's all good.  



			
				brazeneye said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am just going to buy 10lb and 12lb dumbells, then move onto working out in a gym.   	Yesterday 08:26 PM



I put a heavy bag and a speed bag in the family room ... I'm single now so I  can get away with that ... but I absolutly MUST go work out at a gym.  If I stay at home I get a case of "around to it" goin on and miss sessions.  If I set my schedule to hit the gym I am always there ...  I dunno why that is


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

The Legs, Back, Shoulders Routine: My Thoughts
Split Squat (2x12): 8lbs - Need to increase weight
Side Lunge (2z10): 8lbs - Hard!
Walking Lunge (2x15): 8 lbs - Hard!

EZ-Bar Bentover Row (3 sets - 15, 12, 10 reps): 8lbs - Need to increase weight
Front Pulldown (3 sets - 12, 12, 10 reps): 8 lbs: Do this at the gym next time.. using dumbells turns me into a klutz

Standing Dumbell Press (3 sets - 15, 12, 10 reps): 8lbs: Need to increase weight
Straight-Arm Dumbell Kickback (2x10): 8lbs: Need to increase weight


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I put a heavy bag and a speed bag in the family room ... I'm single now so I  can get away with that ... but I absolutly MUST go work out at a gym.  If I stay at home I get a case of "around to it" goin on and miss sessions.  If I set my schedule to hit the gym I am always there ...  I dunno why that is



I spend a lot more time working on proper form when I am at home, and I put a lot of care into it.  I look forward to working out when it's at home.. but at the gym.. not so much.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I spend a lot more time working on proper form when I am at home, and I put a lot of care into it.  I look forward to working out when it's at home.. but at the gym.. not so much.


Hate to say it but I understand.  As a woman you run into stuff guys don't.  You have got to get tired of horndogs looking at ya in ways that I'm sure are at times offensive ... as well as other nonesense an atractive woman has to deal with in those situations that I can't even think of.  As a guy I can just put my budds in my ears and ignore everyone as long as they stay outta my way.  

Women do check out guys too but it doesn't get in the way and we kinda like that  ...


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

I think girls are less likely to start a conversation with a guy, than a guy would with a girl.

Many many times, maybe everytime I try and use a machine, someone is right there asking me if I need help using it, or be shown how to use it (even if this person has seen me for many weeks using that machine, effortlessly).


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I think girls are less likely to start a conversation with a guy, than a guy would with a girl.
> 
> Many many times, maybe everytime I try and use a machine, someone is right there asking me if I need help using it, or be shown how to use it (even if this person has seen me for many weeks using that machine, effortlessly).



What about the women only gyms ... they any good?


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What about the women only gyms ... they any good?



I don't know of any in my area, but my gym is included in my school fees... But I think once I graduate from university, then I'll look into working out at a woman's gym.  My school AND gym is 80% men.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

ege





brazeneye said:


> I don't know of any in my area, but my gym is included in my school fees... But I think once I graduate from university, then I'll look into working out at a woman's gym.  My school AND gym is 80% men.


Ahhh your at the student gym ... no wonder.  You're right women don't often come up and start conversations.  I see guys try it sometimes but I see the women get kinda pissed at 'em for it too.  If I see someone I like I don't bother her in the moment ... I'll wait til she is on her way out the door if at all.  If the eye contact is good that is ...  ... alse wise I just go on home.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, if we don't look at anything but the machines, the screens on the cardio machines, back off.. get your own sandwich.

I really hate being approached at the gym.. I'm already out of my comfort zone, please don't make it any more harder for me


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Yeah, this is all easy to me. Just eat right, do the exercises.  It's not that complicated.. just do it




Maybe easy for you, but not the rest of america, otherwise we wouldnt be the number one overwight country in the world!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Also I would never have a single thing to say to anyone in my gym. I have never started a conversation with someone at a gym other than, "are you done there?". Some people may think I am a dick, but whenever I am there its buisness. Now at a bar its a different story, but then again I am probably intoxicated at that point!


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Maybe easy for you, but not the rest of america, otherwise we wouldnt be the number one overwight country in the world!!



One you take away the emotional 'security' that you may have attached to food, and eat regularly and foods that make you feel good, and you learn to enjoy exercise and it becomes a way of stress relief and 'you time', then it's more a pleasure than a pain.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Also I would never have a single thing to say to anyone in my gym. I have never started a conversation with someone at a gym other than, "are you done there?". Some people may think I am a dick, but whenever I am there its buisness. Now at a bar its a different story, but then again I am probably intoxicated at that point!



Exactly.  We're all there to get something done.  Sure it'd be great to make friends/date someone who has similar interests and they visibly making an effort to take care of themselves.. but honestly, take the time to approach me somewhere else.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Exercise is easily enjoyed. Everyone who knows me calls me that big guy who all he does is lift weights. But the diet isnt all that good some of the times. I seem to go on good months like 2-3 months at a time that I seem to do very well. Then have a few bad months, but as far as weights, I am nonstop at that. I always get the tremendous strength gains during my bad months though, so it works out well for me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Yeah, if we don't look at anything but the machines, the screens on the cardio machines, back off.. get your own sandwich.
> 
> I really hate being approached at the gym.. I'm already out of my comfort zone, please don't make it any more harder for me



Most guys I know that are serious don't bother women at the gym.  We all know you're there for the same reason we are ... and it's not to get a date.  But still ... if I get the right look from a woman I can't help it I gotta bust a move somehow but I just can't do it unless we are on the way out at the same time.  More respectful, more private ... and safer if I made a mistake.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm from Canada, the #12 fattest country


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Exercise is easily enjoyed. Everyone who knows me calls me that big guy who all he does is lift weights. But the diet isnt all that good some of the times. I seem to go on good months like 2-3 months at a time that I seem to do very well. Then have a few bad months, but as far as weights, I am nonstop at that. I always get the tremendous strength gains during my bad months though, so it works out well for me.



But it's probably in those bad months that you claim back some of your sanity, because you're not watching what you eat so much.

Eating clean has been so easy for me, because I've eating this way, or at least try to, for a couple years, but haven't had the exercise and diet meet up at the same time.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Most guys I know that are serious don't bother women at the gym.  We all know you're there for the same reason we are ... and it's not to get a date.  But still ... if I get the right look from a woman I can't help it I gotta bust a move somehow but I just can't do it unless we are on the way out at the same time.  More respectful, more private ... and safer if I made a mistake.



Yeah, there is always some sort of exception, like if I notice someone, make eye contact and smile, and maybe keep sending my eyes his way while I'm in the gym.  Then that's an open invitation.  But when I appear focused and closed off...


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Exactly.  We're all there to get something done.  Sure it'd be great to make friends/date someone who has similar interests and they visibly making an effort to take care of themselves.. but honestly, take the time to approach me somewhere else.



A few years back whenever I went to a gym (instead of my garage), I was always approached by this older woman. Now keep this in mind, I was always into older woman, dont ask me why, but there was something about them. And especially this one, she was oh so sweet and very attractive. But the fact she always wanted to talk in the gym was a major turn off. We went out for drinks now and then, but after a while I simply had to switch gyms. The bottom line is I am there to get something accomplished and dont bother me, same goes for me with softball. I play softball on a amatuer/pro level and I hate whenever we have some women come to the game who are just trying to show their ass. They like to wear nice little skirts, which yes its nice, but they think they have to try and be the center of attnetion and some of the guys dont keep their mind on whats goin on. Our sponsors have came to many games and they dont appreciate it either. Our sponsors being easton and a few trump sponsors (these are big sponsors for softball). We lost our Easton sponsor, I think it had to do with an altercation they had with these women and the guy who was there to watch on. They never said anything about it, other than they were distasteful. Ok I rattled on for to long, sorry.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> But it's probably in those bad months that you claim back some of your sanity, because you're not watching what you eat so much.
> 
> Eating clean has been so easy for me, because I've eating this way, or at least try to, for a couple years, but haven't had the exercise and diet meet up at the same time.


I do go insane if I am watching everything I eat. And with my wife not being one of those people who care, then yes its very hard.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> A few years back whenever I went to a gym (instead of my garage), I was always approached by this older woman. Now keep this in mind, I was always into older woman, dont ask me why, but there was something about them. And especially this one, she was oh so sweet and very attractive. But the fact she always wanted to talk in the gym was a major turn off. We went out for drinks now and then, but after a while I simply had to switch gyms. The bottom line is I am there to get something accomplished and dont bother me, same goes for me with softball. I play softball on a amatuer/pro level and I hate whenever we have some women come to the game who are just trying to show their ass. They like to wear nice little skirts, which yes its nice, but they think they have to try and be the center of attnetion and some of the guys dont keep their mind on whats goin on. Our sponsors have came to many games and they dont appreciate it either. Our sponsors being easton and a few trump sponsors (these are big sponsors for softball). We lost our Easton sponsor, I think it had to do with an altercation they had with these women and the guy who was there to watch on. They never said anything about it, other than they were distasteful. Ok I rattled on for to long, sorry.



It's alright   I think the world can do without some peacocks, not I am not just talking about men.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Yeah, there is always some sort of exception, like if I notice someone, make eye contact and smile, and maybe keep sending my eyes his way while I'm in the gym.  Then that's an open invitation.  But when I appear focused and closed off...


Same here and when I am focused I get rude when interupted.  If I'm in my lil zone just don't even ask me a question. On cardio days I'm not as focused though so that's when my eyes tend to wander a lil'.  Of course I know I look totally hot ... all sweaty and nasty smelling ... what woman isn't turned on by a guy that smells like a gym locker and looks like he just ran a marathon?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Also I would never have a single thing to say to anyone in my gym. I have never started a conversation with someone at a gym other than, "are you done there?". Some people may think I am a dick, but whenever I am there its buisness. Now at a bar its a different story, but then again I am probably intoxicated at that point!



I'm extremely anti-social when it comes to working out, too. I have gone to many different gyms over the years but always end up training at home or in a park. The last gym I went to was pretty good- a small gym that was split into two rooms. One room had cardio equipment and machines and a row of DB's and the other room was just freeweights, a hyper bench two squat racks, benches, a calf raise machine and a sled. But the best thing it had was a platform for olympic lifting with bumpers that no one ever used. I will let you guess which was the popular room. Anyway, I would go at 6am when they opened and often had the whole room to myself- which was great. That was the only time I liked going to a gym. To me training is a personal thing, something I enjoy doing, it's about working hard and self expression- I like the way it teaches me to be disciplined and respectful of the body I have. 
The more bare bones the environment the better I like it- the best gym to me is the one you feel at home in- it has to resemble a garage I first learned  to lift in- the piece of fat pipe my older brother and I would do pullups on, the rusty weights that we painted black- not because we wanted to make them pretty just because of some deep sense of pride; the long bar that had duct tape on it and was worn from use, the bench and modified squat rack that looked ugly but to us was beautiful. No mirrors or tv's just the two of us the weights and the desire to push ourselves to be stronger human beings.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 5, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I'm from Canada, the #12 fattest country



WE'RE NUMBER 12! WE'RE NUMBER 12! 

seriously though, you making that up? or is there some sort of list?


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 5, 2007)

Gordo said:


> WE'RE NUMBER 12! WE'RE NUMBER 12!
> 
> seriously though, you making that up? or is there some sort of list?



There is an actual list


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

True story, last time I ignored everyone I knew. I hate jib jabbering! 

I'm with Bonecrusher, I probably like a prick too. I just want to lift and leave!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> I'm with Bonecrusher, I probably like a prick too.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, oops!


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## brazeneye (Jan 6, 2007)

I am so sore from my workout on Thursday, I could barely walk and almost had a 'bathroom incident' where I couldn't get myself off the toilet because my glutes/booty were so sore.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 6, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I am so sore from my workout on Thursday, I could barely walk and almost had a 'bathroom incident' where I couldn't get myself off the toilet because my glutes/booty were so sore.



yikes!


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 6, 2007)

It was actually pretty funny.  I  laughed so hard.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

> I am so sore from my workout on Thursday, I could barely walk and almost had a 'bathroom incident' where I couldn't get myself off the toilet because my glutes/booty were so sore.



I read somewhere that pain is weaknes leaving the body ...


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds good to me.  Eventhough I'm waddling around, I love that feeling, because it's a reminder of how hard I worked.

I am thinking of incorporating some sort of post-workout supplementation, and I got suckered into looking into this stuff (although I haven't purchased any yet):

http://www.amazon.com/Instone-Pre-workout-Intensity-caps-018/dp/B000EI0DKU/sr=1-32/qid=1168106001/ref=sr_1_32/105-3693477-1383627?ie=UTF8&s=hpc

http://www.amazon.com/Instone-Post-workout-Reloaded-caps-019/dp/B000EHYGX6/sr=1-29/qid=1168105814/ref=sr_1_29/105-3693477-1383627?ie=UTF8&s=hpc


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Sounds good to me.  Eventhough I'm waddling around, I love that feeling, because it's a reminder of how hard I worked.
> 
> I am thinking of incorporating some sort of post-workout supplementation, and I got suckered into looking into this stuff (although I haven't purchased any yet):
> 
> ...



Prince has some things you get a discount on for being an elite member ... you should look there.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll check that out


----------



## builderkid77 (Jan 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I read somewhere that pain is weaknes leaving the body ...



thats for the army. my coach had it on the back of his army shirt


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I am so sore from my workout on Thursday, I could barely walk and almost had a 'bathroom incident' where I couldn't get myself off the toilet because my glutes/booty were so sore.



That's the best part of leg day!  Well done!


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, I am pretty proud.. but I ended up eating a bit badly today, because I couldn't walk out to get my groceries


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Yeah, I am pretty proud.. but I ended up eating a bit badly today, because I couldn't walk out to get my groceries


Ohhhhhwww ouch.  So you're giving yourself a lil recovery time right?


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't do anything yesterday, and I am still doing little movement today, haha.  I should have stretched more


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

Now you know to back off a lil' on legs.  You're pushing yourself too hard brazeneye.  You're supposed to hurt ... but still be able to walk lol.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahaha, I really didn't think I'd be pushing myself with 8lb weights.  This was also the first time I used these exercises, so it really shocked the hell out of it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

What sux is that we don't always know when we screw up.  I was doing db curls from 40 up to 90 then back down.  I had been lifting steady for a few years yet I tore a bicep.  HAd no idea that I had injured myself.  Right after I was a lil' tender and within a few hours I was so sore I couldn't even hold a cell phone to my ear.  I wound up having to sit out for like 8 months.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 6, 2007)

Ouch, that's horrible.  I really hope I didn't make any sort of injury, and I really don't think I did, because it was only 8lbs.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

I think you are scaring her BC. 

I'm sure you are fine. Whenever I do Bulgarian squats I get mega sore. It starts the night after doing them then gets worse for 2 days, it hurts to sit and walk up stairs. I was walking around like an old man.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

No you didn't hurt anything ... if you had you'd be in much worse shape.  I guess I was just trying to say take it slow and don't over train.  Hate to see ya get hurt is all ... I'll shut up before I get


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> No you didn't hurt anything ... if you had you'd be in much worse shape.  I guess I was just trying to say take it slow and don't over train.  Hate to see ya get hurt is all ... I'll shut up before I get



Hahaha, it's all good.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2007)

i've increased my weights before and had to back down some because form suffered. i managed a good workout today with the weight i was using 2 months ago but i barely got thru the exercises. 8lbs isn't nothing. a lot of girls bench press more weight than my 60 pounds but i can't handle more. yet


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 7, 2007)

So what do I do on Tuesday when it's my next leg day? 

Do I do what I did again, or do I lower the weight?  5lbs sounds pitiful.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't lower the weight. It was your first workout of that kind right? You are bound to get sore and your should progress.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 7, 2007)

Results for the week:
Average Calories this week: 1933 / 1600 (consumed average of 333 calories over projected limit intake) 

Fat: 50g - 23% / Carbs: 241g - 50% / Protein: 134g - 28%

Not very good, but again, I am always pretty hard on myself.  Next week I hope to be pretty good with my diet.  This week I really went out and ate whatever I wanted, and had two nights where I overate.  Tsk tsk.  Just something I'll have to keep an eye out on and keep an eye on.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> I wouldn't lower the weight. It was your first workout of that kind right? You are bound to get sore and your should progress.



Yes, it was my first workout of that kind.  I would love to keep the weight, I just hope I won't have to sit out for 3 days again.. It really was hard, because I couldn't do any cardio (I love my cardio!)


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

Stick with it, your body will likely adapt.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Yes, it was my first workout of that kind.  I would love to keep the weight, I just hope I won't have to sit out for 3 days again.. It really was hard, because I couldn't do any cardio (I love my cardio!)



Cardio after leg day does suck, but it will make your legs loosen up a bit.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Cardio after leg day does suck, but it will make your legs loosen up a bit.



But I could barely walk!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

ho-lee-crap..I leave for a few days..and I am PAGES behind...looks like you have turned it on!
Now...time for me to follow suit!

...and man..i wish I had seen FuFu's typo....but..luckily for us..Trips didn't let it get away unnoticed...


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a frequent updater!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2007)

you are still up?
WAHOO! I'm not alone! 
(night shift here...)


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't sleep at all last night, I stayed up and watched TLC special on Obesity.


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I didn't sleep at all last night, I stayed up and watched TLC special on Obesity.



Yeah, that used to happen to me reguarly......

but then i discovered heroin :cough: ahem, sorry melatonin, yes, melatonin...that's it.  







Joking apart, it certainly helps if you get occasional/ regular mild insomnia.


----------



## fufu (Jan 8, 2007)

TLC has some fucked up shit.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 8, 2007)

TLC is awesome.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 9, 2007)

*Starting Weight: 149*
Week 1 (01/01/07-01/07/07): 146
Week 2 (01/08/07-01/14/07): 
Week 3 (01/15/07-01/21/07): 
Week 4 (01/22/07-01/28/07): 
Week 5 (01/29/07-02/04/07): 
Week 6 (02/05/07-02/11/07): 
Week 7 (02/12/07-02/18/07):
Week 8 (02/19/07-02/25/07):
Week 9 (02/26/07-03/04/07):
Week 10 (03/05/07-03/11/07): 
Week 11 (03/12/07-03/18/07): 
Week 12 (03/19/07-03/25/07): 
*Total Weight Loss: -3*



brazeneye said:


> Average Calories for 1/01/07-1/07/07: 1933 / 1700 (consumed average of 233 calories over projected limit intake)
> Fat: 50g - 23% / Carbs: 241g - 50% / Protein: 134g - 28%


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey, just a quick note...I glanced at your gallery and if you are somewhere where you are NOT considered a "Jaw Dropper" already, you are probably in a gay bar....you are doing great!


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 9, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Hey, just a quick note...I glanced at your gallery and if you are somewhere where you are NOT considered a "Jaw Dropper" already, you are probably in a gay bar....you are doing great!



My gallery is when I was pretty close to my goal, although I would like to build a better muscle base.  I am about 10 lbs heavier now than those pictures.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah...but the pics you posted the other day are nice too...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice pics B ... way ta go keeping it all natural too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> *Starting Weight: 149*
> Week 1 (01/01/07-01/07/07): 146
> Week 2 (01/08/07-01/14/07):
> Week 3 (01/15/07-01/21/07):
> ...



this is a great idea  my version would just say 

Week 1 (01/01/07-01/07/07): -3
Week 2 (01/08/07-01/14/07): 
Week 3 (01/15/07-01/21/07): 
Week 4 (01/22/07-01/28/07): 
Week 5 (01/29/07-02/04/07): 
Week 6 (02/05/07-02/11/07): 
Week 7 (02/12/07-02/18/07):
Week 8 (02/19/07-02/25/07):
Week 9 (02/26/07-03/04/07):
Week 10 (03/05/07-03/11/07): 
Week 11 (03/12/07-03/18/07): 
Week 12 (03/19/07-03/25/07):


you are more ballsy than me.  
and great job btw


----------



## szandor (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm getting some work done at miami ink this weekend. i don't think i could handle being on the show though...i like cussing too much.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 10, 2007)

szandor said:


> i'm getting some work done at miami ink this weekend. i don't think i could handle being on the show though...i like cussing too much.



And this is related.............


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

ho-lee-schnikes! A day has passed..and no B! Where for out thou?


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 11, 2007)

I posted!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2007)

hi there


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been slipping diet-wise, but that's my own damn fault, and I know I just need to follow my meal plans and stop thinking so much about it otherwise.

I still have my Christmas mentalty where "good food" will only be around for a short while, so I have to indulge.. tsk tsk


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## brazeneye (Jan 13, 2007)

I know.  I think I look worse now than my before pictures, haha.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2007)

don't give up. for every day you screw uo look at how many more chances to get it right are ahead of you....


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 13, 2007)

This is life.. You stop living when you give up on yourself.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hiya B!
Hope you are having a great weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2007)

hey!  Just wanted to say that I've been following along, and you are on track 

you have an awsome base to start with, and if you stick with it you will reach your goals in no time at all


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I found out why I have been stalling so much.. so I am going to stop taking this form of birth control I am taking for my skin.  I've gained or maintained my weight despite doing my workout routine and eating clean perfectly.  I will hopefully find a different remedy for my skin.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

I've read that taking those plays with your hormones and can't make it difficult to lose weight. Good idea.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, it's made it almost impossible, but I am just going to keep steady with my workouts/diet until it clears out of my system


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

hey...where are the workouts..lady? Don't make me come up there and spank you....wait...dam....but workout anyway...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2007)

i gained at least 30 pounds every time i was on bc pills. they are horrible that way. glad to see you are still here n good luck.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 22, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I found out why I have been stalling so much.. so I am going to stop taking this form of birth control I am taking for my skin. I've gained or maintained my weight despite doing my workout routine and eating clean perfectly. I will hopefully find a different remedy for my skin.


 
I saw a news report that said that TODAY'S bc pills do NOT cause weight gain. The "myth," they said, is caused b/c several years ago, they did.

I don't know, just sayin'


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2007)

everyone reacts differently to BC pills...some women gain, some don't..I personally felt like they bloated me, but that may have been the "woman" problems I was having at the time also...now that I've been off them for a few years, I feel better


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey B?!?!?!? Where ya at?  Hope you're sticking to it ... but if ya don't you still need to keep coming around anyway.  Sooner or later you will get your groove on if you hang around here long enough.


----------



## brazeneye (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm still here!

I haven't been posting because I have nothing new yet to report.  I'm hoping my system gets used to this medication and I start to see some more progress.

Just got to stick with it and hope for something good to happen!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2007)

u still out there??? every day is a result....now, post!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2007)

? c'mon don't give up... all it takes is more good days than bad ones to get ahead of the game.  you still with us?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

What's up Brazeneye...? Where did you go?


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe she got snowed in.  It gets cold up there on the Tundra.


----------



## brazeneye (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry for not updating guys!

I am off the BC pills, so finally I'll be able to see some progress.  I was on a high hormone one to fight off my acne (which really wasn't all that bad to begin with).  These pills are used only to treat acne and come with a warning, and after doing a lot of research, I decided I definitely needed to get off them.

I am pretty sure if I follow my meal plans properly, lay off the dairy, workout regularly and take my supplements, my skin should be able to take care of itself.

ANYWAYS... BACK NOW, and I'm over this hurdle!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome back B.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2007)

good to see you back!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 12, 2007)

welcome back B ... glad to see you so upbeat and in front of your issues!!!


----------



## brazeneye (Feb 12, 2007)

You have to be upbeat.. if you're always beating yourself up, you'll always be stuck with a negative outlook, and that never helps you push further


----------



## brazeneye (Feb 12, 2007)

And, here's this week's meal plan (Tues Feb 13th - Friday - Feb 16th)

Meal #1
1/2 cup oats
30 g PVL Protein powder
1 tsp fish oil
Calories: 256 / Fat: 7g - 24% / Carbs: 27g - 44% / Protein: 18g - 28%

Meal 2:
85g Medium Firm tofu
100g gala apple
Calories: 129 / Fat: 4g - 30% / Carbs: 15g - 43% / Protein: 8g - 25%

Meal 3:
2 cups shredded lettuce
1 can water-packed tuna
1/3 c. Sharwood Balti sauce
1/4 c. brown rice (dry)
Calories: 351 / Fat: 8g - 20% / Carbs: 45g - 44% / Protein: 31g - 36%

Meal 4:
30 g PVL Protein Powder
1/4 c. Vitasoy milk
Mug of decaf coffee (powder and milk mixed in)
83 g Gala Apple
Calories: 236 / Fat: 7g - 28% / Carbs: 22g - 33% / Protein: 22g - 37%

Meal 5: 
4 oz chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1 cup broccoli
3 oz yam
Calories: 405 / Fat: 10g - 21 % / Carbs: 41g - 39% / Protein: 42g - 41%

Meal 6:
30 g PVL Protein Powder
1/4 c. Vitasoy milk
1 mug decaf coffee (powder and milk mixed in)
Calories: 146 / Fat: 2g - 15% / Carbs: 9g - 22% / Protein: 22g - 59%

Total Calories: 1524 / Fat: 39g - 23% / Carbs: 128g - 39% / Protein: 143g - 37%


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Diet looks good.


----------



## brazeneye (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiya B!


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 12, 2007)

Hahaha, I am still here.. I am just trying to find some balance.. but I still have nothing new yet to report!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 12, 2007)

Just as long as ya drop in and say hello.  Hang out a bit.  Most of us need to find our balance before we get a full head of steam.  You'll get there ...


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 13, 2007)

I know 

I'm currently 149.0lbs, but I am keeping up with my workouts.  I have some nicely forming arms.  My camera is all busted up, but I'll start taking pictures again.  This is what I'll be eating tomorrow:

Meal 1:
4 slices turkey bacon
2 hard boiled eggs
190g green apple
Calories: 381 / Fat: 20g - 46% / Carbs: 30g - 29% / Fiber: 5g / Protein: 23g - 25%

Meal 2:
1/2 cup light chocolate soy milk
Coffee
1/4 cup dry curd cottage cheese
1 tsp peanut butter
Calories: 132 / Fat: 3g - 22% / Carbs: 11g - 33% / Fiber: 0g / Protein: 14g - 43%

Meal 3:
1 can of tuna
1/2 cup chopped cucumber
1/2 tomato
2 tsp balsamic vinegar
oregano & spices
Calories: 166 / Fat: 1g - 7% / Carbs: 6g - 13% / Fiber: 2g / Protein: 32g - 80%

Meal 4:
Brunswick Sardines in Tomato Sauce
1 tbsp fish oil
Calories: 263 / Fat: 21g - 71% / Carbs: 2g - 3% / Fiber: 0g / Protein: 16g - 24%

Meal 5:
1 can tuna
1/2 tomato
10g black olives
2 cups broccoli
Calories: 212 / Fat: 3g - 11% / Carbs: 13g - 21% / Fiber: 6g / Protein: 36h - 68%

Meal 6:
1/2 cup dry curd cottage cheese
1 tbls peanut butter
Calories: 190 / Fat: 7g - 31% / Carbs: 7g - 13% / Fiber: 1g / Protein: 25g - 53%

Total Calories: 1344 / Fat: 54g - 35% / Carbs: 55g - 19% / Fiber: 14g / Protein: 146g - 44%


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've eaten nearly twice those cals in one sitting on more than one occassion .


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah yeah yeah, so have I, hahaha.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 14, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, so have I, hahaha.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh brazeneye where art thou?


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm still here!

I am getting my RMR tested next Wednesday.  SO EXCITED.  Then finally I will know what my maintenance calories/calories to lose weight are.  I have been following my meal plans and working out, but I have been maintaining 150lbs.  I just don't understand.  So this will definitely shed some light on my metabolism.

My only hope is that I won't have to eat under 1000 calories to lose with my damn yo-yo metabolism


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 16, 2007)

How do you get your RMR tested?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 16, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> I'm still here!
> 
> I am getting my RMR tested next Wednesday.  SO EXCITED.  Then finally I will know what my maintenance calories/calories to lose weight are.  I have been following my meal plans and working out, but I have been maintaining 150lbs.  I just don't understand.  So this will definitely shed some light on my metabolism.
> 
> My only hope is that I won't have to eat under 1000 calories to lose with my damn yo-yo metabolism



You may need to eat more and exersize to raise your RMR, then lower the cals slightly and try some carb cycling.  Could try alot of things.


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 16, 2007)

This is an RMR test: http://www.freshfitness.ca/pdf/rmr_brochure.pdf

You basically lie in a dimly lit room for 15-30 minutes, breathing into a mask which is connected with tubes to a VO2 P.A.S, which will analyze the air that is exhaled.  This measures your metabolism at a resting state.  From that they can know what my basal is (moving metabolism) from what I do in a day, and my regular workout activity, then gauge what my 'loss caloric' level is.

Right now I am eating 1600 calories a day, balanced (40C/30P/20F), and I am gaining about 1/2 a pound a week :S


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 16, 2007)

Just hanging outside up there in a t-shirt.  Should start burning some cal right away.    or start swimming that always burns up the cals


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 16, 2007)

Currently I walk 4 miles a day (2 miles to work, 2 miles home), 45 minutes stationary bike, and my weight routine which is in previous posts in this thread.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 16, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Currently I walk 4 miles a day (2 miles to work, 2 miles home), 45 minutes stationary bike, and my weight routine which is in previous posts in this thread.


Now if you can just stay away from the fridge at midnight ...  ... good to see you're still around.


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 16, 2007)

Hahaha, I finally gave that up!  Instead now, I have a snack 3 hours before bed: 1 unsweetened applesauce cup + 1/3 1% cottage cheese + 1 1/2tsp PB.

It really holds me over, and I don't wake up in the middle of the night.

It's good to be back 

I'll be posting regularly.

Also a question..

I calculated all my activities, and it says with the walking, stationary bike cardio, and the weight lifting, all of which I do x5 a week, it works out to be 635 calories burned for each day.  Am I overdoing it, or is this just right?


----------



## Nate K (Apr 16, 2007)

In my opinion don't go by that.  If you feel it is too much then it is and if not, not.


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 16, 2007)

Should I just stick with one form of cardio.. I am talking walking for an hour a day, or do both?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 16, 2007)

Do you feel pushed?  Out of energy?  Or do you have gas (even fumes) in the tank after you do cardio?  What cardio plan are you using?  

Have you looked at H.I.I.T. yet?  Check out post #2 by Randy


----------



## Copia (Apr 16, 2007)

Please marry me lol I saw the gallery and hell you have a legit body now ;D

but good luck!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 17, 2007)

brazeneye said:


> Should I just stick with one form of cardio.. I am talking walking for an hour a day, or do both?



I know a form of cardio we could do together...


----------



## Copia (Apr 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I know a form of cardio we could do together...



I hear two forms of cardio are better than one....  basically I am calling dibs after you haha.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 18, 2007)

Copia said:


> I hear two forms of cardio are better than one....  basically I am calling dibs after you haha.




Maybe you and bigdyl should warm up together first


----------



## DontStop (Apr 18, 2007)

Brazen Eye, do u by chance have nex, you look familiar


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 20, 2007)

Hahaha, I don't feel pushed doing that much cardio at all.  I am actually amazed how easy it is, I barely sweat.. haha.  So I'll stick to what I am doing now, because it just makes me feel good.

DontStop: Yes, I used to have nex.. I was fairly 'popular' on that site, but I don't use it anymore.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 20, 2007)

maybe you are not pushing yourself hard enough?  Cardio makes me sweat like a pig.  Or maybe it just really cold?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

Good to hear you are still alive and kicking.


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Maybe you and bigdyl should warm up together first



maybe they can just run a train


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 27, 2007)

My RMR is 1386 calories.


----------



## brazeneye (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay, and now I am going to update way more!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Brazen Eye, do u by chance have nex, you look familiar


 


brazeneye said:


> DontStop: Yes, I used to have nex.. I was fairly 'popular' on that site, but I don't use it anymore.


hhmmm...there's a story here. and of course...what site? I tell ya..these hottie Canadians...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## brazeneye (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2007)

Whats up stranger? How is your training coming?


----------



## brazeneye (Oct 15, 2007)

Hahaha, training is non-exisitant at the moment.

I got myself a new boyfriend, and now I have to start getting back into routine and stop letting myself  skip my workouts and not eating so good.  But now that we've started to settled into each other, it's time to get back to taking care of myself.

Hahaha, I think this is the millionth time I've tried to come back here and post.  It's almost been a year!


----------



## brazeneye (Nov 20, 2007)

Current Weight: 140.0lbs (as of this morning)

Diet:
Breakfast: 2/3c. cottage cheese, 1/2 c. unsweetened apple sauce, 2 tsp peanut butter
Snack: Luna Bar (180c/10g protein)
Lunch: Grapefruit & Lean Cuisine (-300 calories)
Snack: 1 green apple, 1 tbps peanut butter 
Dinner: 4oz salmon, 3 1/2 oz sweet potato, green beans


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2007)

welcome back!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 20, 2007)

Prince said:


> welcome back!


Yes.

Now get to work!


----------



## goob (Nov 20, 2007)

So, BrazenEye.  Do you think you've become a jaw dropper now?


----------



## brazeneye (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you for the wb's!

And I am no where near being a jaw dropper.  I am still where I started, hahahaha.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## brazeneye (Dec 3, 2007)

But, my weight is back down 137lbs, but I think that's because of a big loss in muscle, since I haven't been working out lately (so many excuses.. haha). 

So I am just tweaking my cutting diet and routine.  I shall be taking picture tonight to start off from


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Braz!


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you!  I am still here, and still trying to be good and post my progress here.  I'm going to be moving, and I'll finally be out of a dorm, with my own kitchen and equipment, so it will really help my progress.

I'll be here poking around!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you have any updated pics?  I dont see this journal often, so just wondered if you looked even better than before.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm dying to see new pics, she look good a few years ago.......Canada has some hotties!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 6, 2008)

In for new pics!


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## brazeneye (Apr 3, 2008)

Hahaha, I am still here!  I keep getting sidetracked on updating here.  I'm coming up with a good meal plan.. picks should be up this weekend!


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 3, 2008)

YES, YES, do you have a time when?  lol


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 3, 2008)

Hahaha, no idea when.


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 3, 2008)

It's a work in progress, but this is what I have for right now..

Breakfast:
Banana
1 scoop chocolate soy protein
1 cup unsweetened soy milk
Calories: 300 / Fat: 6g - 17% / Carbs: 38g - 45% / Protein: 29g - 33%

Snack: 
1 small container of soy yogurt
1/2 scoop chocolate soy protein
1/2 tablespoon of peanut butter
Calores: 232 / Fat: 6g - 23% / Carbs: 29g - 49% / Protein: 17g - 29%

Lunch:
1/2 chickpeas
1/2 green apple
1/2 oz raisins (or small snack box)
1/2 cup corn
1 can tuna   - all mixed with lemon juice and dill
Calories: 348 / Fat: 3g - 9% / Carbs: 48g - 50% / Protein: 33g - 42%

Snack: 
1/4. cup unsweetened soy mik
1/2 scoop vanilla soy protein powder
1/2 cup pineapple chunks
1/4 tsp coconut extract
1/2 cup strawberries
Calories: 287 / Fat: 5g - 17% / Carbs: 36g - 47% / Protein: 26g - 36%

Total Calories: 1167 / Fat: 20g - 17% / Carbs: 151g - 48% / Protein: 114g - 35%

I didn't intend it to be so low fat.. and I am also missing out on my dinner, because I usually make something, or my boyfriend makes something for me, but I try and keep it around or under 1600 calories for the day.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd say lose some carbs and add some fat.  Fat, like omega-3's are brain fuel for the mind.  Add some fish oils, olive oil, flaxseed, and even whole eggs here and there.  Fat doesn't make you fat, excess calories above maintenance makes you fat.


Also, when you consume more carbs then you need--assuming you are above caloric maintenance, just slightly, the glycogen spills over into adipose.  If you were eating more low carb / high fat, your glycogen stores would be more empty, and you'd never run that risk, even if you ate slightly above maintenance level.  This of course requires some glycogen depletion from cardio/weight training workouts.


It's all relative, of course, if you eat below maintenance you will lose weight... doesn't mean you will lose fat, maybe some muscle, some fat.  It depends on the macro nutrient ratio's you consume.  Also, if your calories are too low for too long your body adjusts by lowering your metabolic rate, which makes you lower your cals even more.  So the proverbial refeed for a few meals one day a week.  


If you did decide to go low carb you can store roughly 4 x LBM in carbs.  So if you have 100 lb's of LBM, you can store 400 carbs in empty stores before they spill over into adipose.  So if you carb deplete yourself, you can have one day a week (refeed day) where you consume 1600 calories worth of carbs + your daily maintenance calories (1600).  So you can eat 3200 calories and not gain any fat, the next day your back on low carb so you don't risk the spill over, and if you're fat adapted, you will burn most of your calories on low carb days from fat.  You depelete your reserves with cardio, weight training and strenous labor.  


This is one angel you can try.  But the golden rule is eat below your maintenance level in calories.


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, I think definintely my maintenance is 1600, because I can never get below 140 at eating at that calorie amount.

Using a lean mass body calculator - Invalid calculator - my LBM is 98lbs.. 

Would you count taking in your oils as foods.. because I haven't been, and I have about 3tbls a day of either flax or fish oil a day.

How much would you guess I would/should be eating for carbs a day?

I generally lose around 1200-1400 calories a day.  I am pretty small (petite), and I keep reading what other people are doing, and I compare myself to them and how many calories they are taking in a day, and then I want to increase mine because I think I am taking in too low.  I had a metabolic test last year, and the results said my RMR is about 1400.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2008)

brazeneye said:


> Yes, I think definintely my maintenance is 1600, because I can never get below 140 at eating at that calorie amount.
> 
> Using a lean mass body calculator - Invalid calculator - my LBM is 98lbs..
> 
> ...




Oils are most definetly calories.  Not only are they cals, they are the highest density cals you can eat.  1 tablespoon  of fish oil is roughly 120 calories.  1 tablespoon of milled flaxseeds are about 30-40 calories.


Most people really don't need more than 50-100 carbs a day.  Anything else is usually excess unless you are doing a ton of cardio.  The diet I've been working with has you eating 30 carbs a day on low carb days, but one refeed day where the carbs are virtually limitless (because empty glycogen stores).  Some rules apply however, like meal size has to still be reasonable so you don't spike insuilin, and you shoot for a period of the refeed, say 12 hours.  Other than that, you could eat anything, but i try to stay away from transfats, and HFCS.  Also, fructose is stored in the liver, so if you eat too much fructose, it will spill over into fat reserves much fast, because your liver holds less.  

This idealogy is based on CKD and TKD diets.  Cyclic Ketogenic Diets that is.  The idea is to hover just above ketosis.  You don't want to be in ketosis because it's very catabolic, but if you hover just above it, you get all the benefits without the muscle wasting. 


On this diet you eat a ton of fat, eggs, steak, beef, bacon, and veggies like spinach, celery, bell peppers, but you keep the carbs under 30 per day.


Most people think when you eat fat, you get fat.  Untrue, it's all about calories in versus calories out.  However, if you eat alot of fat, your body produces way more fat burning enzymes.  And with those floating around, you have alot more fat burning potential happening than with high carb diets.



The Anabolic Diet: More Muscles, More Strength, Less Fat | StrongLifts.com

Why the Anabolic Diet works & How | StrongLifts.com


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be counting those now for sure then.  Milled flaxseeds would be the actual seeds and not the oil?

I try to stay away from sugar in general.  But I will definitely be trying out a 30g carb diet.  I have done a sort of variation of Atkins (it asks you to eat about 20-30g of carbs per day), without all the fatty meat and dairy, so this wouldn't be much of a feat for me, it'll make an easy transition.

And I am not scared at all when it comes to fat!


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 3, 2008)

brazeneye said:


> I'll be counting those now for sure then.  Milled flaxseeds would be the actual seeds and not the oil?
> 
> I try to stay away from sugar in general.  But I will definitely be trying out a 30g carb diet.  I have done a sort of variation of Atkins (it asks you to eat about 20-30g of carbs per day), without all the fatty meat and dairy, so this wouldn't be much of a feat for me, it'll make an easy transition.
> 
> And I am not scared at all when it comes to fat!




This is just an idea I'm throwing at you.  As with everything it's trial and error.  However there is a small cult developing around these CKD diets, and I've yet to see someone who hasn't had success.

The anabolic diet calls for a 12 day break in period.  During this period you may crash one day.  This 'crash' is your body basically breaking the krebs cycle and rebuilding it to use fat as a primary fuel source versus glucose.  It still uses both, but prefers fat.  So now bodyfat is fuel, and glycogen is more of a reserve used during more strenous cardio or weight lifting.  



After the 12 days of eating 30 carbs a day, you have your carb up, then shift to the 5-6 day low carb, 1-2 day carb ups.  Some people have better sucess with a 12 hour carb up.  The carb up is nessasary for a few reasons.  For one, it boosts leptin, and signals your body that it's in a fed state, and your RMR is raised.  It also puts you in an anabolic state and fat burning state.  You'll still continue burning fat while eating carbs, just make sure to add fat to each meal.  



If you're interested in it, I uploaded the slightly older version, PDF format:

Anabolic Diet


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

Thought I'd put my 2 cents in here.. I also am doing a low carb type program.. it's 5 days low carb and 2 days high carb.. it's working really well for me.. 

the only down side I can see to do that after 3 days of the low carb, my energy levels and strength drop dramatically..   but it has been great for fat loss and retaining my muscle mass..


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2008)

katt said:


> Thought I'd put my 2 cents in here.. I also am doing a low carb type program.. it's 5 days low carb and 2 days high carb.. it's working really well for me..
> 
> the only down side I can see to do that after 3 days of the low carb, my energy levels and strength drop dramatically..   but it has been great for fat loss and retaining my muscle mass..





This may be because you're not truly fat adapted.  If you go through the break in period, you may crash or may not.  After you are fat adapted you tend to have more energy on less carbs, as crazy as it seems.  Your body doesn't mind using fat for fuel, it prefers it.  You may want to try staying 30 carbs a day or less for 12 days, and see if that breaks you in better.


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 4, 2008)

BigDyl said:


> This is just an idea I'm throwing at you.  As with everything it's trial and error.  However there is a small cult developing around these CKD diets, and I've yet to see someone who hasn't had success.
> 
> The anabolic diet calls for a 12 day break in period.  During this period you may crash one day.  This 'crash' is your body basically breaking the krebs cycle and rebuilding it to use fat as a primary fuel source versus glucose.  It still uses both, but prefers fat.  So now bodyfat is fuel, and glycogen is more of a reserve used during more strenous cardio or weight lifting.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely open minded to it.  It'll be a little bit til I am able to try it, because I just bought my groceries for the week, so I'll be sticking with my above meal plan, with some small modifications for the next little while.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2008)

brazeneye said:


> I'm definitely open minded to it.  It'll be a little bit til I am able to try it, because I just bought my groceries for the week, so I'll be sticking with my above meal plan, with some small modifications for the next little while.




Right, no point in wasting good food.  I'll be around if you have any question about AD.


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahaha, I'm back again... at least I come back!

I'll take some pictures tonight as progress,


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

wow...EVERYBODY is returning....
hiya Braz!


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 29, 2009)

Hiya!  Man.. I've had this journal for almost 3 years, and I've had some improvements, but not a whole lot has changed, ahaha.

I'm 25 now so I really want to get some of my shit together


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

hey!
that answered my next question...how you are now.
What's changed, what hasn't? What do you want to accomplish this year? 5 years, etc?]
I've got a girl-friend...luv her to death...but well...my 15 year old niece is better on top of things than my friend...and she (friend) wonders why guys aren't taking her seriously.
See the hair is longer.


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 29, 2009)

This year, I really want to have a solid plan that is part of my life.. like taking a shower.. I don't even need to think about it, just do it.  I've become less rigid about my food, so I don't think I'll ever be very 'diety' anymore, and be a little nicer with myself.  I am not a junk food person, but little things, I would have never let myself eat.. but I do now, and I am happier for it   Don't want to lose that!

I'm wondering.. not that I am a quick fix sort of person, but if I can get my butt in shape for the first week of June, as I'm going on a trip to Vegas w. my girlfriends


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

it depends on what you want.
Glad you are back- talk with Built and katt. very awesome and knowledgable.
Looking at your av, you are still quite natually lean. (grrr, baby...VERY grr!)

It depends on what you want. You have two full months before June rolls around.
What do you need to accomplish?


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha, thank you!

I really need to work on my legs and just tone up my tummy a bit.  My legs are really quite bad compared to the rest of my body, no tone, and that's where I care all my weight


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

okie dokie...we seem to still break you of those bad I read cosmo garbage mags type lingo...
remember: there is no 'toning' and you can't just do legs.
whole body, hun- everything will start taking shape.
Yuo're just gonna ahve t otake more bikini pics...you know...for athletic scruitinazation purposes only, of course...

Like I said: Built and Katt can really help give you some insight on a good, whole body routine that will get everything tight and oh...so...yumilicious. (that's my word...I'm getting it copy writed... 
remember the basics: cardio alone will only make you a smaller version of you: same shape
resistance training will shape the muscles...and plesae don't say any of that myth crap about lifting weights will make you 'big'.
And your sensible diet will round it off.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

remember the mostistimportant thing: posting latest bikini pics...


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 29, 2009)

I know I can't specifically target something specifically.. but those are just my problem areas.. I think I got this talk somewhere in this thread, ahaha.  I'll start tonight with the cardio and all that fun stuff..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm just here to help! remember the pics.. you have to post your workouts. remember the pics.. be true to them remember the pics.. Stick to them remember the pics.. keep up with your journal.. remember the pics.. and there was sonething else...what what is?  oh yeah...remember the pics


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahahaha, seriously, they are no different than before, I'm still pretty cushiony, and I have some cellulite.. but pretty much the same.. I'm still pretty average, but I want to be abooove average  

Maybe I'll post pics when I feel like I have something to show.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

can't tell with out pics...just saying...I..er I mean WE...need to see what we are dealing with...

You still in school?


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 29, 2009)

No done school, and no longer doing paralegal.

I got my real estate license and I'm doing property management.  Bow down to the slum lord!


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so excited, my boyfriend is doing this with me !

Makes everything so much easier because we live together.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

doing what with you? 
How's your market there? Lots of rentals?


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 30, 2009)

Just stumbled upon your Log and wanted to say great job on everything you have been pretty dedicated... keep it up


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you  

I should have picture up around the 13th, because that will be 3 weeks into my new program, and I should have something to show for it!

Things are going good so far!  My body reacts so quickly to exercise.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

Where b the workouts?


----------



## brazeneye (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, at the moment I am kinda playing.

I am doing 30 minutes of running 5 days a week (2 minutes running at 3.5miles at 4% incline, and then 1 minute at 6miles at 4% incline), and then ab work, and squats, leg lifts, calf raises and some other exercises.  

I have just over 8 weeks til I go to Vegas, and I REALLY would like to work on my legs.  I know I can't target one area, but I would like a good solid plan that only requires a leg machine, dumbells and running to achieve the sort of look that I would like.  I am definitely going to maintain this after Vegas.  I am pretty solid with my eating, so there are no worries there.  Buy doing what I have been doing at the moment I have gotten myself down from 141 to 136 in about 3 weeks, so I am feeling pretty good. 

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/fitbrazeneye/DSCN0004.jpg

My legs currently look like this, and I really want to get rid of the curve around my knees and have nice sleek legs.

Help/Suggestions>?


----------



## plums_jp (Apr 8, 2009)

all you can do is your best... just work those legs as hard as you can when you can, and what more can you do right?. and you'll get legs you love.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2009)

brazeneye said:


> Well, at the moment I am kinda playing.
> 
> I am doing 30 minutes of running 5 days a week (2 minutes running at 3.5miles at 4% incline, and then 1 minute at 6miles at 4% incline), and then ab work, and squats, leg lifts, calf raises and some other exercises.
> 
> ...


hey there! Gosh...wish I could view the pics......but unfortunately...can't see that site from work... 
have you emailed BUILT yet about a good plan? Yer gonna have to do a full body workout. 
when you run...can you go outside? Doing interval training outside is way mo better...at least, IMO...


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 8, 2009)

Theres not alot you can do in 8 weeks as far as shaping goes.  Sorry.  
You could see results with the right workout though.

However you can start squatting asap.  How long have you been running?  It can be tricky shaping legs while doing that much running because if youre like most people you're not going to eat enough to counter all of that cardio.  To shape is to build.  You can't build without extra calories to build with especially if youre not going real heavy. Most girls want to just keep losing weight so shaping is almost out of the question.  You will just be stuck with  what your body build is after youre done starving yourself.  

At some point you should consider eating a bit above maintenance and hitting the legs extra heavy and hard if youre wanting to shape things.  For now, Try air squats and goblet squats, keep it slow  YouTube - Cross Fitness Lower Body Exercises : How to Do an Air Squat Exercise ....    YouTube - Cross Fitness Lower Body Exercises : Doing a Goblet Squat Lower Body Exercise


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2009)

what he said.


----------



## katt (Apr 13, 2009)

good luck    We *Love* Vegas..  just got back from there about 2 weeks ago.. where are you guys staying?


----------



## brazeneye (Feb 19, 2011)

... I'm back...

I'll see about finally posting some new pictures


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2011)

brazeneye said:


> ... I'm back...
> 
> I'll see about finally posting some new pictures



welcome back 

now start posting


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> welcome back
> 
> now start posting




+1


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2011)

brazeneye said:


> ... I'm back...
> 
> I'll see about finally posting some new pictures



Better fucking hurry.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

what they said!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

welcome back from Chilly Edmonton


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 5, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen!


----------

